# Radmanovic signs with Lakers



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Los Angeles Lakers moved quickly Saturday on the first day of free agency, addressing their need for outside shooting by snatching away a piece from their cross-town rival by agreeing to terms with three-point specialist Vladimir Radmanovic.

"At the conclusion of the moratorium period, the Lakers intend to enter into a contract with Vladimir Radmanovic," Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak said.



> Radmanovic agreed Saturday to a five-year, $31-million contract with the Lakers, the same package the Clippers offered.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakeclip2jul02,1,3188262.story?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true


The Clippers also signed Tim Thomas!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Congrats, goodluck with him.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess Vlade wanted to get more minutes. The lakers can have a versatile frontcourt when Vlade and Lamar are on the court at the same time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is not a bad deal to add some depth and space the floor a bit. That leaves the LLE and a probably Mihm trade to add a veteran background presence. I hope we can bring in a quality weakside defender to help us out as well.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Also, it's good to see the Clippers get crapped on.

They lose Vlad, who undeniably played a key role last season. Then they get ripped off by replacing him with Tim Thomas, who just happened to "blow up" in his contract year. And now Cassell will most likely be leaving, hopefully coming to play for us. Livingston will be the starting PG and get his usual big injury, leaving the Clippers with nothing at the spot. We will be better than them next season.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Farmar, Evans, and Radmonovic - I'd say Mitch has had a stellar week.

Opens the floor up for Kobe to operate. Can see the 2-man game with Rad / Odom and Rad / Kobe. Things are coming together...very exciting!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

solid move!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great news! I hope our offseason isn't done though...we still need a PG.

Since this means the 2008 plan is officially over...maybe we'll trade Mihm for Fisher? Just get us a PG and we're in good shape!

PG: Smush Parker...Sasha Vujacic...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Vladimir Radmanovic...Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom...Brian Cook...Ronny Turiaf
C: Kwame Brown...Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes! Mitch whats gotten into you ... Your actually doing a good thing!


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Good move, now sam dont seem that far off. Was thinking sam wouldnt leave the clippers, but now of days starting to think otherwise.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Since this means the 2008 plan is officially over...


All that cost you was Antonio Daniels!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great pick up for the Lakers. I like Radmanovic a lot. The Lakers keep getting better as the off season starts.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I still dont like the idea of Odom playing the 4. but meh


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

omg radmanonovic over cassell... terrific! im ecstatic about the next season now. we've got some promise here... maybe not championship caliber yet, but we are getting there certainly. i think we'll be just as good as the clippers to be honest.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome pick but 5 years for $ 31 mil? 

:thinking:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

6.1 imllion isn't too much to pay in my opinion.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

wow, great move!!

This team needed a pure shooter in the worst ways.

I'll definitely start to eat my words about Kupchack if he continues at this pace :yes:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> I still dont like the idea of Odom playing the 4


He wont, Vladdy will.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is a reasonably good contract for a player of his talent and age, but damn, don't we have enough forwards with great ball skills? Lamar, Walton, Cook and now Radmonvich? I would of liked to see another athletic post.

I can't complain though, and I'm pleasently surprised to hear this news. Mihm/Kwame is a good center rotation. Lamar is an above average forward, Radmonvich is an average starter, Walton and Cook are good roleplayers. Evans and Turiaf are decent. 

With Kobe being Kobe, the only position were we are arguably weak is PG. 50+ wins next year, title contention in 2008!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we do have a lot of forwards, i'd like to see how all of this pans out. can rad fill in on the 4 spot for a few minutes per game?

i've been defending mitch this whole time, and i love this move.. but who thinks phil maybe had a hand in this?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Great move considering the fact that we were going to use the same money to sign ****in Marcus Banks
This should address our outside shooting woes.. well maybe

What is up with Sam Cassell? The Clippers offer him a multi-year deal and he rejects? I guess Cassell in a Clippers uniform is a bye bye. Since we used up our MLE, this probably means Cassell will sign with... DALLAS?!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, I saw Lakers Sign...

I thought it was a joke, I cant believe this team is actually doing something to improve in the off-season... I really like this...


----------



## HiFi (Jun 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Awesome pick but 5 years for $ 31 mil?
> 
> :thinking:


It's a good deal for three reasons:

1. We have a shooter locked up for five years.

2. He won't be asking for a raise any time soon.

3. His contract won't be 'unmovable' if we need to deal if down the road.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

dannyM said:


> Great move considering the fact that we were going to use the same money to sign ****in Marcus Banks
> This should address our outside shooting woes.. well maybe
> 
> What is up with Sam Cassell? The Clippers offer him a multi-year deal and he rejects? I guess Cassell in a Clippers uniform is a bye bye. Since we used up our MLE, this probably means Cassell will sign with... DALLAS?!


Do we have any money left to offer Sam a contact?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I know Radmans a good shooter however has anyone really followed this guy? Would he fit well this Laker squad? I mean.. when we got glen rice, everyone said he was going to be a great third option but once we opened up the fancy milk carton, it was pretty much spoiled milk.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Divac should work with this guy...
He'll be crazy in the triangle O if he ever learns to pass the ball like Divac
wahahahahah


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The Lake Show said:


> Do we have any money left to offer Sam a contact?


i believe we still got the veteran minimum. I highly doubt cassell will take that. if he does, i would kiss his fugly face a 1000 times.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Also, it's good to see the Clippers get crapped on.
> 
> They lose Vlad, who undeniably played a key role last season. Then they get ripped off by replacing him with Tim Thomas, who just happened to "blow up" in his contract year. And now Cassell will most likely be leaving, hopefully coming to play for us. Livingston will be the starting PG and get his usual big injury, leaving the Clippers with nothing at the spot. We will be better than them next season.


What a crap post. Vlad didn't "undeniably play a key role" for us last season. Tim Thomas is the better all around player, I would've been happy with either one. I think its a good signing for you guys. 

Then you say Cassell is gonna play for you now... ha for what 1.3 mill a year. Yeah right. 

Then you go wishing an injury on LIvingston, way to show class and confidence in your own team. I guess after 2 years of being the 2nd best team in LA....


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

oh god,

Tim Thomas is gonna be in LA? The Clippers better hope they get the "Good" Thomas, and not the bum that doesnt belong in this league

I haven't liked tim since his days with the Bucs, but if Cassel signs, who knows.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> What a crap post. Vlad didn't "undeniably play a key role" for us last season. Tim Thomas is the better all around player, I would've been happy with either one. I think its a good signing for you guys.
> 
> Then you say Cassell is gonna play for you now... ha for what 1.3 mill a year. Yeah right.
> 
> Then you go wishing an injury on LIvingston, way to show class and confidence in your own team. I guess after 2 years of being the 2nd best team in LA....



Just Read This Post :cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> What a crap post. Vlad didn't "undeniably play a key role" for us last season. Tim Thomas is the better all around player, I would've been happy with either one. I think its a good signing for you guys.
> 
> Then you say Cassell is gonna play for you now... ha for what 1.3 mill a year. Yeah right.
> 
> Then you go wishing an injury on LIvingston, way to show class and confidence in your own team. I guess after 2 years of being the 2nd best team in LA....


Sure, TT is the better all around player... in his CONTRACT YEAR :rofl:

LOL you just accused BH of things he didnt even imply
He never said Cassell was going to be a Laker, he just said he hope he would

Wishing an injury to Livingston? He just stated a fact, implying that Livingston was an injury prone in his career. If Cassell does leave the Clippers, the Clippers would have to give heavy minutes to the youngster and he hasnt proven that he can handle it. I'm sure he will, but until proven otherwise, there's nothing wrong with calling him an injury prone. Livingston has been injured every single? year, and so it's hard not to imagine being injured this upcoming season unless he bulks up atless 20 more lbs.

Come on man, I know it's hurts to lose Radman to the Lakers but dont take that route.
It's not a bible you're interpreting, it shouldnt be that hard


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We can get Sam in a sign and trade


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I like the signing if and only if the Lakers address PG. Parker/Vujacic/Farmar doesn't cut it. Unless they're depending on Profit to be able to play valuable minutes there. Or depending on Farmer to develop. If they're not going to address PG beyond Parker/Vujacic/Farmar/Profit, then they have to at least find a legit big man that can swat and/or D up. Because the defense is going to be charmin soft as is. Radman is an average defender, not a liability, and Farmar most likely won't ever be anything more than an average defender in the NBA. Add in the rest of the average defenders and matadors on this team and things don't look good without one good solid impact defender in trade/FA this offseason. So I'll wait until the Lakers are done dealing.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> I like the signing if and only if the Lakers address PG. Parker/Vujacic/Farmar doesn't cut it. Unless they're depending on Profit to be able to play valuable minutes there. Or depending on Farmer to develop. If they're not going to address PG beyond Parker/Vujacic/Farmar/Profit, then they have to at least find a legit big man that can swat and/or D up. Because the defense is going to be charmin soft as is. Radman is an average defender, not a liability, and Farmar most likely won't ever be anything more than an average defender in the NBA. Add in the rest of the average defenders and matadors on this team and things don't look good without one good solid impact defender in trade/FA this offseason. So I'll wait until the Lakers are done dealing.


If the Lakers sign Bobby Jackson will that solve the PG problem?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think we are fine at the PG position. we're sort of taking a risk with getting rad, and keeping our 3 PGs, but im fine with that.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Awesome sign, we're off to a great start.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

dannyM said:


> I know Radmans a good shooter however has anyone really followed this guy? Would he fit well this Laker squad? I mean.. when we got glen rice, everyone said he was going to be a great third option but once we opened up the fancy milk carton, it was pretty much spoiled milk.



saw him all the time up here in seattle. he's an interesting player, one night you would swear he's allworld and next night he seems to disappear, he will flat out win games almost by himself. the thing would be to find consistancy, hopefully it will be there.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dannyM said:


> If the Lakers sign Bobby Jackson will that solve the PG problem?


That's what I was thinking. I don't know if he will be willing to take the LLE, though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL 4 hours later I just see this forum.. Cool.. I guess!


----------



## nivy (May 24, 2006)

Silk D said:


> That's what I was thinking. I don't know if he will be willing to take the LLE, though.


Book it! Bobby Jackson will sign for the LLE, because unlike Dallas(who likes him), the Lakers offer him a chance at starting!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bobby Jackson as our starting PG? :whatever:

For those who are jumping all over Vlad's signning, will they please care to remind a single game where Vlad has been valuable - apart from his 3-pointers parade in Game 3 loss against Suns in this year's playoffs? 

He's a dribble and good passer? That's a news to me. Maybe, I should have watched him more but sorry I didn't have an access to Sonics' games.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Bobby Jackson as our starting PG? :whatever:
> 
> For those who are jumping all over Vlad's signning, will they please care to remind a single game where Vlad has been valuable - apart from his 3-pointers parade in Game 3 loss against Suns in this year's playoffs?
> 
> He's a dribble and good passer? That's a news to me. Maybe, I should have watched him more but sorry I didn't have an access to Sonics' games.


Regardless this guy does improve our roster.

I'm pretty indifferent about this signing. I would have preferred we go after Banks but at least it shows me management is trying.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Vlady will not disapoint you, I can tell you that

he is a very underrated athlete who can only get better(and he will)

now, i'm going to cry


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

....now, if you could only trade Odom & something for KG, sign(S&T) Claxton, and you are good to go

PG Claxton
SG Kobe
SF Radmanovic
PF Garnett
C Mihm?

even though I HATE the Lakers, I would LOVE to see this one happening.....for the love of the game

good luck


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man i didnt want him to leave the Clippers, but im glad if he was gonna leave atleast you guys
got him maaaan, lets just hope he doesnt get injured...he will get sooooo many open looks !!!he better knock em down
*well except against the Clippers* jaja :biggrin:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> He wont, Vladdy will.


This is the influence of the Suns series on the NBA. You pick up Vlad because he can flat play. Not the PF or SF, those phrases are obsolete. You just get players with skills and Vlad has those. 

If you remember, his biggest issue in Seattle is that the wanted to force him to play a certain way. You must be a Power FWd and that is under that basket. He never got the playing time to do what he can so he would sulk. 

Look at it this way: Lamar won't shoot it, Walton and Smush can't shoot it very well. Vlad does not have that problem :banana: 

I would rather Mitch do something rather than stand pat. I give him that !!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ok from the espn article, it seems like kobe, phil, magic, vlade, and mitch all wanted to get vlade over any other available player. sweet...


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

any time Mitch, starts to do his job, our team is headed in the right direction.. the Radman signing is a good one for us... a veteran pg is needed. would rather bobby jackson over banks, if it is true cassell is not available anymore..


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Mitch is having a great off-season so far. The draft was great because we got ourselves possibly the future starting PG and traded some uneccessary project for depth at the two guard position. 

Loving it!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I dunno if it's true, but I heard a rumor about Al Harrington going to the Lakers for Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Great signing!

At least now the Lakers have a guy capable of consistently hit the open jumper, all the way to the 3 point line. I was wishing for this kind of player for a looong time.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

He chose the Lakers over the Clippers in part because he could get more playing time, his agent said. Dunleavy, in a phone conversation late Friday night, could not guarantee Radmanovic would be a starter.

"We feel very comfortable that Vlade's going to have the option to play with a bona fide star, that there will be an opening for him to start and play significant minutes at the forward spot" with the Lakers, Bauman said.

*Radmanovic was also impressed by a conference-call pitch from Kobe Bryant, Magic Johnson, Vlade Divac, Lakers General Manager Mitch Kupchak and Lakers Coach Phil Jackson. "He thinks they'll win championships," Bauman said. "This kid is jazzed to be going to the Lakers."*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,7953098.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

With Devean George leaving, this is a great replacement.


----------



## HiFi (Jun 29, 2006)

Drk Element said:


> With Devean George leaving, this is a great replacement.



I'm not even thinking of Radmanovic as a "replacement". I'm thinking of him as an "upgrade". :biggrin:


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

we are going in the right direction, from the draft to the latest free agent signing radman.. see whats next for Kup..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> I dunno if it's true, but I heard a rumor about Al Harrington going to the Lakers for Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie.


 WTF?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> I dunno if it's true, but I heard a rumor about Al Harrington going to the Lakers for Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie.


dear lord if this was too happen....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I dunno if it's true, but I heard a rumor about Al Harrington going to the Lakers for Chris Mihm and Aaron McKie.


I heard it from LG.net too but for me it is just too good to be true and im afraid it is just a rumour


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I rather have us trading Mihm for Duhon
Hopefully Mitch can work something out with Chicago


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

With Radmanovic signing, all of the Harrington-to-LA rumors don't make any sense anymore. If Mihm is traded, it will be for a PG.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> With Radmanovic signing, all of the Harrington-to-LA rumors don't make any sense anymore. If Mihm is traded, it will be for a PG.


Damian, I see your point that PG is where you see our greatest weakness...tough to argue that, but you can't always have the ideal. IMO - it makes sense to trade Mihm for anyone that will improve our team. 

There doesn't appear to be an abundance of available point guards in Mihm's price range that we would want.
I think they want to give Farmar a chance to develop, haven't given up on Smush, and therefore likely wouldn't offer a long term contract to a mediocre point guard which limits the ability to get a mediocre point guard. Cassell would have fit because he's too old to want more than 2 yrs but it's a tough fit.
Having another quality front court player improves the team (Mcdyess in Detroit for example), and motivates existing front court players to do their best to maintain minutes.
Post offense is still a weakness and Harrington fits the need nicely.
Harrington for Mihm sounds like a stupendous deal to me. 

Any ideas on point guards we should be targeting?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Nice signing. 

I was hoping my Nuggets could land Radman. He'll be sitting on the 3-line all year bangin' in 3-balls!


Turiaf will be good next year too. I liked him in limited playoff time. 

The Lakeshow is back...


I'll get the Nuggets to give up Boink-man (Boykins) for Mihm if ya'll want... :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

remember when we were all excited bout this


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> remember when we were all excited bout this


And look what the "Space Cadet" has done so far!


----------

